# Ordering Dog Food Online... Need a new one



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

HI Everyone
I'm needing to order some Acana for my Chi. and
my normal dog food distributor is backed up on orders
so was wondering if anyone knew of any reputable/trustoworthy
place to order dog food online???
Would appreciate it. Thank you... Hugs!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Greenies, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Flossies, Natural & Organic Dog Food - DoggieFood.com is good.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

petfoodirect.com


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

amazon.com


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

I am familar with Amazon, so think
I'll go with that one. 
Thanks Tanna & others who replied. HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I get all of my dog and cat food at Pet Food & Supplies - WagginTails.com. Their food prices are cheaper, they always have a 10% coupon available right on their site so shipping ends up free, and once you sign up to get their emails they send you weekly offers for 15%. I usually get my order within 3-4 days when I just do the UPS ground shipping (I'm in NY). I have not been able to find any other site that beats their pricing 
Especially on THK which I feed. If ordering the Acana Grasslands I would ask them if it's in stock - Acana recently had an issue at the border with that formula causing a huge holdup and backorders.


----------



## sakesmom (Jun 17, 2011)

Petflow.com is good. You can schedule future deliveries.


----------

